# 3 Things You Need to Know About the "Do Not Call" Registry



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2014)

We're on the do not call registry for years now, but our phone's been ringing off the hook with political ads, surveys, and people trying to sell senior call alert buttons, etc.  http://www.komando.com/tips/12146/3-things-you-need-to-know-about-the-do-not-call-registry


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

I use the do not call and I also block unwanted calls through my Cox phone line.  It is full now but it really cut down on the calls.  I love the one  where the guy says I am from MS and am here to help you with your computer problems. My neighbor warned me about this one, so I had an answer for him.  I told  him, "I don't have a computer".   He pause then said "why?"  I gave the same answer on the second call a few days later.....the silence was awesome.


----------

